# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  | دانشگاه صدا و سیما ، تهران | مهندسی برق | کسی رفته؟؟؟ (لطفا بگید چطوره این دانشگاه)

## Sleeplife

سلام دوستان

من انتخاب اولم رو این دانشگاه زدم

کسی این دانشگاهو رفته ...... چطور بوده؟؟؟

من میخوام برم رشته *مهندسی برق*

الان دیگه انتخابمو کردم ...... پس لطفا حرف های ناامید کننده نزنید :Yahoo (16): 

در ضمن، لطفا حتما یه اطلاعات هر چند کوچیکی هم که شده بدید


*توی پیام خصوصی هم قبوله*

----------


## Coyote

سلام. ممنون، سوال منم هست.

----------


## ArsalanSe

> سلام دوستان
> 
> من انتخاب اولم رو این دانشگاه زدم
> 
> کسی این دانشگاهو رفته ...... چطور بوده؟؟؟
> 
> من میخوام برم رشته مهندسی برق
> 
> الان دیگه انتخابمو کردم ...... پس لطفا حرف های ناامید کننده نزنید


بدبخت شدی، آینده نداری، یکی از دوستام رفت هفته بعدش کشته شد :Yahoo (76): 

==================================

من چرا دانشگاه صدا و سیما رو تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ندیدم جزء دانشگاه های سراسری هست؟
خود صدا و سیما تعهدی نسبت به دانشجویانش نداره؟
فکر نکنم دانشگاه بدی باشه، صدا سیما کلی بودجه هر سال میگیره

----------


## Sleeplife

> بدبخت شدی، آینده نداری، یکی از دوستام رفت هفته بعدش کشته شد
> 
> ==================================
> 
> 
> من چرا دانشگاه صدا و سیما رو تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته ندیدم جزء دانشگاه های سراسری هست؟خود صدا و سیما تعهدی نسبت به دانشجویانش نداره؟فکر نکنم دانشگاه بدی باشه، صدا سیما کلی بودجه هر سال میگیره




والله نمیدونم چرا ندیدی! :Yahoo (76):  بله ... هست (در قسمت نیمه متمرکز ... بعد از پیام نور بود)تنها دانشگاهی که تعهد داده «آموزش و پرورشه» ولی آخر دفترچه نوشته بود که، تعهد نمیدیم، ولی *در صورت نیاز* حتما شما رو میگیریم (بازم این خیلی خوبه چون تقریبا تمام دانشگاه ها نوشته بودن تعهدی نمیدیم)من دنبال این چیزام: *استاد عالی*؛ *دانشگاه عالی* (مختلط باشه که عالیه :Yahoo (23): ) ..... یه چیز دیگه که خیلی برام مهمه: *اینترنته* :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Coyote

> والله نمیدونم چرا ندیدی! بله ... هست (در قسمت نیمه متمرکز ... بعد از پیام نور بود)تنها دانشگاهی که تعهد داده «آموزش و پرورشه» ولی آخر دفترچه نوشته بود که، تعهد نمیدیم، ولی *در صورت نیاز* حتما شما رو میگیریم (بازم این خیلی خوبه چون تقریبا تمام دانشگاه ها نوشته بودن تعهدی نمیدیم)من دنبال این چیزام: *استاد عالی*؛ *دانشگاه عالی* (مختلط باشه که عالیه) ..... یه چیز دیگه که خیلی برام مهمه: *اینترنته*


تو دفترچه نوشته بود فقط مرد پذیرش می کنه.

----------


## Sleeplife

> تو دفترچه نوشته بود فقط مرد پذیرش می کنه.


خب اشکال نداره، *اینترنتش خوب باشه*  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Sleeplife

*نبوووووووووووووووووود؟؟؟* :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Sleeplife

Bump

----------


## Coyote

مصاحبه‌ش چه زمانی خواهد بود؟

----------


## Sleeplife

هنوز چیزی اعلام نکردند

----------


## khatereh 2

فبل انتخاب کردن باید تحقیق می کردی

----------


## Sleeplife

> فبل انتخاب کردن باید تحقیق می کردی


تحقیق کردم یه خورده

البته، چون نیمه متمرکز هست، دست خودمه، میخوام میرم و نمیخوام نمیرن


حالا کسی نبووووووود؟؟

----------


## khatereh 2

ببین دانشگاهش که با دانشگاه های تاپ برابر نیس ولی اگه برای کارش رفتی اون یک مساله دیگه اس..... اگه می خوای خوب تحقیق کنی باید بری با دانشجوهاش حرف بزنی تو دانشگاه....

----------


## Sleeplife

یعنی هیچ کس نیست جواب بده ....... یه نفر نداریم که رفته باشه دانشگاه صدا و سیما؟؟

----------


## ShahabM

> یعنی هیچ کس نیست جواب بده ....... یه نفر نداریم که رفته باشه دانشگاه صدا و سیما؟؟


شما وقتی توو این دانشگاه درس بخونی یعنی کار و شغلت تضمینه. دیگه بهتر از این؟

----------


## Sleeplife

> شما وقتی توو این دانشگاه درس بخونی یعنی کار و شغلت تضمینه. دیگه بهتر از این؟


ولی تو دفترچه انتخاب رشته که چیزی ننوشته بود ....... من میخوام ببینم وضعیت خود دانشگاه چطوره، دانشگاه، اساتید، خوابگاه، امکانات دانشگاه و ........ ممنون

----------


## ShahabM

من که چیزی نمیدونم. توو این انجمن هم فکر نمی کنم کسی باشه که این دانشگاه رو بشناسه.
ببینید خارج از اینجا میتونید از کسی اطلاعات بگیرید یا نه.

پ.ن: کلا چون دانشگاه وابسته به صدا سیما هست، شاید شما نتونید اطلاعات چندانی راجع بهش به دست بیارید چون خودشون اجازه نمیدن زیاد چیزی به بیرون درز کنه.

----------


## Sleeplife

> من که چیزی نمیدونم. توو این انجمن هم فکر نمی کنم کسی باشه که این دانشگاه رو بشناسه.
> ببینید خارج از اینجا میتونید از کسی اطلاعات بگیرید یا نه.
> 
> پ.ن: *کلا چون دانشگاه وابسته به صدا سیما هست، شاید شما نتونید اطلاعات چندانی راجع بهش به دست بیارید چون خودشون اجازه نمیدن زیاد چیزی به بیرون درز کنه*.


تا الآن که این حرف درست بوده
*این هم میتونه خیلی خوب باشه هم خیلی بد

*خوب، تا کسی نفهمه چه امکاناتی به دانشجویا میدن تا داوطلبانش خیلی دنره بالا 
بد، تا کسی نفهمه تا چه حد افتضاحه

----------


## Sleeplife

خب ...... مثنکه واقعا کسی نیست جواب بده!

*دوستان پیام خصوصی هم مشکل نداره ..... چون میخوای اطلاعاتی هرچند کم درباره دانشگاه داشته باشم*
*بورسه؟؟؟*

----------


## ShahabM

نباید دانشگاه بدی باشه
هر چی باشه متعلق به یک ارگان دولنی هست

----------

